# Iceland resumes whaling



## Brian G Turner (Aug 18, 2003)

As if there wasn't enough of an issue of our world's oceans being systematically destroyed through over-fiishing, Iceland resumes "scientific" whaling in an effort to circumvent basic bans at the International Whaling commission.

Question is, though - is it actually wrong for Iceland to resume whaling - for any reason - or is it liberal fluffiness misplacing concerns?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3157517.stm



> Iceland whalers begin hunt Icelandic whale hunters have left port for their first hunt in 14 years, angering animal welfare groups and environmentalists.
> 
> The first of three boats left port in the early hours of Sunday, having been delayed by stormy weather on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 19, 2003)

Oh....not good, not good at all. 
Stuff like this drives me up the wall. Did you know that they estimate that by the year 2010 there will be no more wild tigers....makes me want to weep with frustration (and move away to another planet by myself...).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 19, 2003)

The issues with certain large mammals has certainly got worse.

Something that concerns me, though, is that in such cases I can really see the possibility issue being used for propagandist purposes - ie, exaggeration of the matter. Certainly nt for the resumption of whaling - but projects protecting the Indian Tiger, for example, are now well established, and have learned a lot of lessons. There's also a very large amount of money going in.

But with the whales - if the Minke Whale is actually a "common" species, then why is it wrong to kill a minke whale, but not wrong to kill any other animal - either for purposes of food, or scientific research?

I guess I'm pondering to myself - asking if there are wider issues.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 20, 2003)

It may help matters if somebody actually explained the scientific significance of slaughtering these magnificent animals. Or, at least they could have the decency to admit that they are just hypocrites!
One thing we must look at is ourselves, it is our demands that drive such things. Here's an example: The mountain Gorilla is close to extinction because of....mobile phones (article in The Scotsman a couple of weeks ago). Apparently there is a specific type of metal needed in manufacture. Some african people have gone prospecting in the mountains and are killing the Gorillas for food. They are driven by their poverty and our demand.


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 20, 2003)

Things like this make me deeply sad...
The projects for the tigers are in deep deep trouble....despite the efforts of the World Wildlife Fund in India the tiger populations are disappearing....poaching is common place.
I don't have a problem with hunting and killing for food...it's the way of nature...I have a problem with upsetting balances. We have  a tendency to take more than we need...and often end up mucking things up in the ecosystem.
As for scientific research....it depends what it is for. There are other ways however to establish wether or not these whales are causing a problem with the fish stock...and what is the purpose to sit and watch how long it takes for the animal to die?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 20, 2003)

Fish stocks don't collapse because whale pods drift in - the problem with fishing stock is massive over-exploitation by fishermen!


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 20, 2003)

The argument about fish stocks is definitely a red herring  :

Up here, we have fishermen that want to exterminate all seals because they eat fish!!!!! Well that's a surprise. Maybe we should try our  problematic aquatic mammalia on the Atkins Diet.

I know down south there is a problem with the killing of Birds of Prey. It's all because we seem to think that anything that goes wrong with the food chain is anybody's fault but our own. Left to itself the system will balance itself. 
The killing of Whales is unnecessary and wrong. Simple as that. Rant over.


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 20, 2003)

Oh, I was by no means saying that they had a legitimate reason...I was merely thinking back on a study they did when fishermen around certain areas tried to blame tiger sharks for decimating the local fish....they had several marine biologists conduct studies and prove that it was definetly not the sharks...that type of scientific research is what I am into.
Learning about another critter without having to kill something in the process.
I agree that when something goes wrong in the foodchain we usually have only to look in the mirror to find the guilty party...


----------



## nemesis (Aug 21, 2003)

Overconsumption and exploitation is just short shighted. Farming whales would make better sense but likely both impractical and open to protest.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm not sure that farming whales would make the situation any easier. The point about the whaling isn't simply that it's an additionally exploitative strain on an alerady collapsing resource - but also that the whale populations are very indicative of the health of the oceans, like an ecological barometer. 

Not to mention, of course, the animal rights concerns - I'm still to be convinced that blowing a hole in the side of a large mammal isn't represensible.


----------

